# Goat issues



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 11, 2017)

Hi I've been getting help on goat thread for awhile and feeling a little lost without it.  My little Ford has been sick since we got him and right now hes getting treated for polio.  Im curious about his sleep.  He never lays down anymore.  Can he be getting good sleep standing all the time.  It'll take to long to go into everything else thats wrong with him just curious if hes getting enough sleep.  Thanks


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 11, 2017)

There is a section on BYH for goats. You'll surely get better help there than posting your question on the chicken thread.

https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/diseases-injuries-goats.31/


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 11, 2017)

BYCDebiD said:


> There is a section on BYH for goats. You'll surely get better help there than posting your question on the chicken thread.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/diseases-injuries-goats.31/


 K was just hoping to find the people from byc that know his history and had been helping me.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 11, 2017)

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> K was just hoping to find the people from byc that know his history and had been helping me.


many of the BYC people have the same screen names, and PMs are still working over there
you may try to tag some of the BYC people over to your thread 

good luck!!!


----------



## FishMtFarm (May 13, 2017)

Do you watch him when it's dark? He maybe laying down then. Being weak tho he probably has trouble getting up and down and prefers to stand. He gets tired enough, he will lay. How is he doing?


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 13, 2017)

He passed away Thursday night.  He just never had a chance.  The woman that I bought him from is an animal hoarder I think and being new to them I didnt realize the state he was in.  But we gave him a good home and tried everything we could to save him.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> He passed away Thursday night.  He just never had a chance.  The woman that I bought him from is an animal hoarder I think and being new to them I didnt realize the state he was in.  But we gave him a good home and tried everything we could to save him.


so sorry  at least he was loved for the time you had him


----------



## FishMtFarm (May 13, 2017)

Oh that's too bad. I'm sorry for your loss. You are by far the best thing that ever happened to him.


----------

